# ABA/16v - 700 whp



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

ABA/16v 
Stock Head ports 
Ferrea Valvetrain 
Wiseco n/a pistons shaved down to 10.5-1 cr 
Crower rods (8 years old) 
Racecraft Intake manifold and Exhaust manifold 
Precision 825 hp IC with custom end tank 
Precision 62/65 turbo .82 ar 
Bosch 1680cc Injectors 
Bosch 044 Fuel Pumps x2 
Pump E85 fuel 
Bosch Motorsport Coilpack 
Lugtronic ECU controlling the Engine, Ignition, Boost, Wideband, Data Logging. 

28-38 psi boost, ramping in boost for traction: 










At the track:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

thats amazing. congrats


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

good job with the E-85 now if the rest of the vw crowd would jump on board.


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice !!! Did you use NOS on that run?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

No, there is not any nitrous system on the car.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Can't wait 'til the Fall Nationals!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Here's a run from the "Long Black Dyno" (great quote from Darrel at Techtonics)


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Long black dyno. :laugh:


----------



## edigi (May 31, 2003)

What kind of cams is this beast running? Trap speed is amazing! 
thanks for posting.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

They are Schrick cams. Car has now trapped 155. Here are a couple of more recent videos:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

jeezus! good job!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i LOVE it little watercooled vs aircooled action aircooled always launch better but we catch them on the topend:laugh:. this car is sick :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Preen59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice work dude. Really cool stuff!

Did it burn pistons in that last run or just a bit of oil??


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Lost a freeze plug on the 1-2 shift and blew out all the water. That in turn caused the engine to get really hot and a piston stuck going through the traps, shattering the wristpin and blowing a hole in the block.


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Was that head stock sized valves?Or oversized?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Stock size Ferrea valves.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

Whats the tranny setup in that monster


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

02A case with AP Tuning gears.


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Mark Morris said:


> Stock size Ferrea valves.


:thumbup:


----------

